

First Foray into SDL/OpenGL - dualogy
http://www.sdltutorials.com/first-foray-into-sdl-opengl-with-csharp

======
willvarfar
there's some stuff wrong with that example; I've dutifully commented on the
article but its awaiting moderation so for everyone here instead:

Just some very quick code review:

1) you aren't initialising the TimeCatcher (strange variable name) to the
start-time, so your very first tick will have an absolutely massive value. Its
normal to set it to the GetTicks() on the first frame and then to not update
it each move

2) its very buggy to be computing and storing the tile delta every frame; if
frames are very close together (and can happen even on todays midrange-end
hardware) your will get time precision problems which will make game time seem
to go slow-mo. Its imperative that you store your 'start' time at the
beginning, and then always work in a delta from that to the current time when
ticking. You have to then treat all movement as having some specified start-
time to interpolate from. This extra hassle is completely necessary.

3) Its not helping people learning from this example code that you use the
legacy, deprecated fixed function pipeline. You really ought to use shaders
and vertex attribute arrays from the very beginning; it will be massively less
problems later, and you might save some poor souls from going down a blind
alley.

~~~
dualogy
Oh, awesome, a knowledgeable reply to my "using HN as my bookmarking app"
submission! :) Not the author btw.

3) indeed, but I was just interested in getting SDL+OpenGL to work together
(from Go rather than C no less) -- from that point of course, it's shaders all
the way down and no fixed-function pipeline as the author seems to be using

1) and 2) yes absolutely agreed. I'm aware of this but good thing you're
pointing it out to other readers of the article.

